# Ever Been Asked for $20 to Attend a Sales Presentation



## DebiD88 (Dec 14, 2014)

October 26, 2014 we stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert in Las Vegas. Upon check in the typical aggressive sales agent wanted us to commit to a sales presentation (correction; membership update review meeting ). He immediately asked for $20 cash promising it would be fully refunded when we attended the sales meeting. He said it was to cover the cost of breakfast because so many people signed up for a sales meeting and then didn't attend. I told him it was the most offensive thing I'd ever encountered at Wyndham anywhere anytime. He said he'd go ask his manage if he could not collect the $20. He went away for a minute and came back saying his manager was busy so he's just make the fee $0 and put us down for Wednesday morning. We never attended. Is this something happening to others? Has Wyndham become so pitiful this tactic is necessary?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes - some resort run your credit card when you sign up.


----------



## northovr (Dec 14, 2014)

the last one I was ask for 40 dollars got it back in a gift card when I went to the presentation.

Daniel


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2014)

At Worldmark's Inn at the Park I didnt have to pay Wyndham, but I did have to pay for my own cab fare to Wyndhams Harbour Lights for the "owner update" with the promise that I would get it back...I did with a $100 gift card. . 

I did the $20 thing at Vacation Village at Parkway, The took us to a local restaurant for lunch, and I got the $20 back plus $100 more. 

I dont have a problem with it, especially when the breakfast is a catered affair like it is at Las Vegas


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Old ways*

Years ago this was a common practice.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 14, 2014)

Club Intrawest did this in Whistler many years ago, not sure if they still do. It was really quite strange, especially since they got us when we were tired and took a break on the hill for lunch...I didn't even have any cash with me (usually don't take much when skiing) but my friend had a $20. They gave it back when done, after the very hard sell that caused us to make rather loud comments about how much less their product was on the resale market in order to get out of there...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah right.  They want to talk me into going to a sales presentation that I don't want to go to, and then they want me to give them money or a credit card?  Not going to happen.

What they offer in the first place isn't worth me wasting my time or putting up with their BS.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2014)

The $20 is refunded.  I think they are just trying to get people to stop committing to sales/owner updates AND THEN NO SHOW UP.  So with something to lose, people will not be taking up slots and then not going. 

I did this yesterday in St Thomas, as I wanted to see what the new Margaritaville resort.  

They did not have as much info available in the way of pictures and mockup.  That is really why I went.  However the meeting was promised to be under and hour, and actually was.  Not to mention very low pressure.  A bit of a surprise for Wyndham.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> The $20 is refunded.  I think they are just trying to get people to stop committing to sales/owner updates AND THEN NO SHOW UP.  So with something to lose, people will not be taking up slots and then not going.



I totally get that.  The point is that I wouldn't want to go in the first place. This would just be one more reason to say "no".


----------



## Pietin (Dec 15, 2014)

We were gifted first at GC in Wisconsin Dells, over Thanksgiving.  If we didn't show up the cost of the gifts would be charged to the credit card we had on file at the front desk. They gave us two $50 restaurant vouchers.


----------



## Whoozr (Dec 15, 2014)

*stop the harassment*

If Wyndham would stop harassing people to attend these so called owner's updates and just hand out the parking passes, you wouldn't have so many people sign up and then not show up.  I've done it just to get my parking pass quicker.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 15, 2014)

Same thing happened to my daughter at Panama City Beach. Unfortunately she isn't as hardened and cynical as I am, so she thought she wanted to go for a free "honeymoon dinner" etc. I dissuaded her from attending and her hubby got the $20 back. 

I agree with the thoughts - it should be lower pressure to get people to sign up in the first place, something of real value should be provided in the meetings (i.e., actually useful information rather than sales blather), and the objective should be to make people WANT to come rather than feel obligated to come to get their $20 back.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 16, 2014)

I have said it many time but Wyndham has the most "desperate" approach regarding presentations of any organization sans Westgate.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 16, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> The $20 is refunded. I think they are just trying to get people to stop committing to sales/owner updates AND THEN NO SHOW UP. So with something to lose, people will not be taking up slots and then not going.


 
People are rarely required to pre-pay for rental cars or hotels, where there is a tangible and secured right to use. Why would I pay for the right to be fed a plate of pancakes and bucket of BS at a sales presentation, even if it is fully refunded?  No thanks.


----------



## swditz (Dec 16, 2014)

went to the westgate owners update on Monday. Paid the 20 and got 45 back after the update. Surprisingly it was just that. breakfast for the 5 of us and only an update. quite a bit of info and NO sales pitch. Only lasted 45 minutes including the breakfast! Didn't even have to unplug the phones this trip:whoopie:


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 16, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Why would I pay for the right to be fed a plate of pancakes and bucket of BS at a sales presentation, even if it is fully refunded?








Mmmmm... pancakes and BS...


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 21, 2014)

just did the update at Palm Air.  My guests actually wanted to go to the update even though they're Worldmark owners and not Wyndham owners, so I paid the $20 which I got back in cash, and we got a $150 debit card to go shopping with.  It was low pressure and we were out of there in less then an hour.  Not a bad wage for less then an hour.


----------



## smuook (Dec 21, 2014)

This happened to me today at Bonnet Creek.  They said it is to recoup food costs for no shows... Haha, 20 bucks for packaged bagel, muffins, and bad coffee.  I don't think so.  I refused to pay it out of principle.  They gave me the parking pass anyway.  I'm not going to be coerced into going to an optional sales pitch. I will at least give them the courtesy of letting them know I'm not coming (I was going to go but now I'm not sure since they kinda pissed me off).


----------



## Larry (Dec 22, 2014)

They always asked for it in Mexico and I said no way and the reservation guy said OK and he would pay it but made me promise to go or he would lose the $20 he was paying for me.

One time the gifting guy wanted to reimburse me the $20 that I didn't pay so I told him to give it back to reservation guy.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 22, 2014)

IMHO it's usually an OPC thing to get you invested to show up, if you reserve at your resort and not show up they will hound you.

 So if you can't say no, say yes to the latest time on your departure, and you will have a peaceful stay


----------



## smuook (Dec 23, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> So if you can't say no, say yes to the latest time on your departure, and you will have a peaceful stay



Good point.


----------



## PHXwyndham (Dec 28, 2014)

What!? That's funny.  Now they are charging for the free meal? I try to avoid the parking pass tango crap. The San Francisco resort offers 50% off the parking and I told them no I would pay full price and she was surprised when I said that. She told me that everyone takes the deal.:whoopie:


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Yes, and we've always gotten our $20 back*

Yes, and we've always gotten our $20 back


----------

